# MCAT Preparation in Karachi



## decent gurl (Apr 29, 2013)

salam!!
i am preparing for mcat 2013. i am not joining any academy and preparing by myself. i live in karachi so i am applying for dmc and smc and some other colleges..can someone recommend good books for mcat? i just gave my f.s.c exam...should i buy a,level books too?? should i try getting hold of kips books too?? 
p.s can i use uhs syllabus or not? please reply as soon as possible


----------

